# greetings...



## marshhawk (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi. Just stumbled onto this forum and I'm encouraged that you are all here!
I graduated SUNY Purchase 1986 in scenery and lighting design, worked in and out of the City for several years then left the business. Spent most of 12 years living overseas. In 2002 I returned to a smaaalllll town and opened a decorative painting/murals biz - figuring I could at least use some of those old scenic skills. Well, so happened that I also fell into a new professional theatre company and find myself designing sets again but this time with very little technical input. I always used to have a TD to bounce possibilities off of but now I'm very much on my own  So, maybe you guys will put up with the occassional question from an old gal who's rusty and isolated?


----------



## soundlight (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome! Wow, purchase grad! There's at lest one person currently at Purchase on this forum.

Sounds like an interesting career path that you've had!

Again, welcome aboard.


----------



## Van (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome Aboard ! Hey I apprieciate a good bouncing ...... Err let me re-phrase that... I'm always up for some bounci....... Umm Feel free to bounce ideas off me any time!


----------



## dvlasak (Feb 22, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth. Please feel free to "bounce" ideas here. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people here. We also have all sorts of levels of experience. From just starting tech in Middle Schools and High Schools, to college, community, and professional.

Dennis


----------



## marshhawk (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, guys! I'll be around...one day I might even have some suggestions for others, if I ever get the cob-webs cleared


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to Controlbooth.

Good to see that we are getting broader horizons around here, tech includes many areas, some of which are underrepresented.


----------

